# Thinking Of Either A 31 Rqs Or 32bhds



## Abbe (Jun 27, 2007)

Right now, we're trying to sell our 25rss, so that we can upgrade to a larger camper. We are unsure if we'll go to a FW or TT, but if we stay with the TT, I really like the 31RQS and the 32 BHDS. I was just looking for some feedback and opinions as to which one people are happier with. Also, if you have either one, are you happy with how they tow? Thanks for any input.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The 31RQS is a great trailer. Talk about storage! You could sleep two people in the pass-through in the back under the bunks!

A major concern with all that storage is overloading it. And we don't even use all the available space inside the trailer!

It tows well, depending on your hitch, of course. It is one big trailer.

Good luck in your choice.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I like the 32bhds because it's like having a separate living room for kids or company and gives them leg room with the bathroom still being on opposite end of master bedroom!







I would love to have this model when taking grandaughter along, she'd have room for her toys and a place to watch her 3 yr old programs.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Both are great trailers. If you need a ton of storage space go with the 31rqs. If you need to give the kids a ton of space get the 32bhds. We have really enjoyed the 32 this year but I think its days are numbered.

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We looked at them both very closely. we have 2 kids and a nanny and once we realized that the 32bhds actually is like having a seperate room for the kids and all of their stuff we chose it. We also like having the windows facing out the rear of the trailer. The 32bhds sleeps 3 in the rear room. 2 on the bed and 1 on the bunk or 1 on the bunk, 1 on the couch and 2 or 3 kids on the floor. We have found that the 32bhds was just going to be much more versitle for our needs. we also travel with friends at times and leave the kids home. this gives them a room and privacy to stay in. I can go on and on about it we love it!! the only negative we saw was there was less storage underneath but so far, we have been far from maxing out the very large front storage.
Good luck and feel free to ask me any questions you may come up with.

We towed it with a 2004 F150 SuperCrew and are now upgrading to a 2008 F350 CrewCab Diesel. Its a big trailer. dont skimp on your TV. i thought my F150 would be fine but after adding everything up it maxed it out pretty quickly.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

RQS- Kids under 15, Lotsa storage space.
BHDS- Kids over 15 who need their space.

We love our RQS, but once the Kiddo's have moved on we'll be looking at a Fiver. But we've got a few years before that happens!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

With your tow vehicle, I'd stay with a TT!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I got the same guy who made that GMC Jimmy fifth wheel setup on speed dial. That rig was _SWEET!







_


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll go get the sawzall and we can make a ford version of an Avalanche.Or at least a 4x4 v10 Ranchero









John


----------



## Abbe (Jun 27, 2007)

My kids fall into the 1 under 15 category and 1 over 15 category, so I like the post that brought up the age factor. I hadn't thought of things in those

terms yet! One thing that I really like about the 32 is the stoage area in the bunk room for the kids. We are hoping to go cross country next summer

for 5 or 6 weeks, so that room looks very appealing. But then again, if we are not able to pull that off, I am wondering if it will be too much trailer.

If we keep the excursion, I think the TT will remain the better option (I would put a smiley face here, but I haven't figured out how to do that yet!)

However, we have some sway issues (with the excursion itself) going on and have to get that squared away before we can decide between TT & FW.

If the sway issues don't get resolved, then I think the excursion will be the next thing for sale! I love it, but DH will not pull a TT of that size until we

know all is safe.

I appreciate everyone's feedback! (would put another smiley here, but you already know I haven't figured that out!)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Check your tires- When DW and I bought our Excursion, the previous owner had mounted "P" metric rated tires, not the LT "D"'s that should have been on it- but that was before we bought our RQS. So, a trip to our friendly tire store was in order before we even hooked up. Now, at 65 PSI, our Excursion is as steady as a rock. (The P Metric tires sidewalls are a bit spongy, for a smoother ride- but no wieght ratings for towing)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Abbe said:


> My kids fall into the 1 under 15 category and 1 over 15 category, so I like the post that brought up the age factor. I hadn't thought of things in those
> 
> terms yet! One thing that I really like about the 32 is the stoage area in the bunk room for the kids. We are hoping to go cross country next summer
> 
> ...


Hit reply right now and then look up above all the writing and you'll see the yellow smilie. Click on it and click show all and you'll see all the emoticons available, click on one and it gets put right where you left off! if you need help with posting pictures or graphics...just pm me, I'd be happy to help


----------



## Abbe (Jun 27, 2007)

We've had sway issues since the first day we got the TT. After much trial and error at the RV dealership, all to no avail, we've concluded that the problem has to lie within the excursion since I have tried ever possible arrangement when loading the TT. Everyone thinks we're nut having issues with this vehicle and a light weight trailer, but it has nearly driven us NUTS.

We just put new tires on the excursion (which I do run between 65 & 70 psi) and have come to discover, via the web, that others had similar sway problems. After much research, we have found that in our year and model of the excursion, (02' limited "ultimate") Ford tried to give this vehicle a comfy ride to satisfy the "soccer moms" who they were targeting as the daily driver for this vehicle. In order to reduce this stiffness and truck-like ride, on our model, there was no rear sway bar and the leaf springs were configured differently to give a more car-like ride. (DH is asleep, so I may not have this exactly right, but the general gist is correct). So we just installed a rear sway control bar and I already noticed the difference in handling (much better ). He is changing out the shocks and making the adjustment to the installation of the leaf springs to stiffen up the rear end. I don't know what he has planned after that, but I'm hoping that he's able to fix the problem because I love the room and would hate to see it go, but we've already been white knuckled a few times with the 25RSS , so I can only imagine what a 31 or 32 would have been like.


----------



## Abbe (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I need to add my three cents - We have four kids 14, 12, 9, 6 - the RQS is perfect! Each has their own bed, we have our own room and can close our door. There is a tv jack in the bunk area, one in the "living room" and one in the "master bedroom". Too bad we have no tv's in it! But, in theory they can all watch or play something. We just aren't big on bringing 'toys' when we are traveling. We have lots of games.

However, if we only had two kids, I probably would have gone with the 32bdhs, but with the four kids and the storage, this was better. Be forewarned, with all of the storage in a RQS, you will want to fill it and then you will have a REALLY HEAVY TT. It is almost overkill on the storage, but I love it.









I hope all of these opinions help you decide!

Jim


----------



## Abbe (Jun 27, 2007)

Jim,

All these opinions are very helpful. I have been a "reader" here since we bought this trailer in 04, but have never posted until very recently. I knew that this was the place to help me decide which trailer would work for my family, not at the dealership!

I really love the 31 also. I think about all the times when my kids each bring a friend along, ... making the 31 ideal.

then, i think about the possibility of going c/c next year ...that makes the 32 seem very appealing.

I guess first things first...need to sell the 25. In the meantime, all this info will give me lots to think about!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was about to tell you about the sway bar issue on the Excursions, and you found it for yourself. I run my LT265/70R16E's at 65 front/80 rear when towing, and everything rides smooth. That sway bar should fix things up just fine.

Tim


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

I love the Excursion as a TV, but there were some issues that had to be addressed....Your DH is on the right track with the rear sway bar and the shocks. We went with Helwig and Bilsteins, but there are several good aftermarket products out there. The truck currently has "D" rated tires, when they wear out, "E" rated Mich will be installed. Our Excursion is a V10 and came with the 3.73 rear end, we had it changed out to a 4.30 and it gives us much better pulling power. It's sole purpose, for us, is as a TV and MPG wasnt a major concern. IT's a great vehicle and it will pull either the 31 or 32....Good luck.

Kirk


----------

